# Dyeing- Sock blank



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I finally dyed my sock blank! Using all Country Classic dyes, I first dyed the entire blank with a combination of maize and golden pear. Then, I rinsed it and spun out the majority of water. I then placed the damp blank on Saran Wrap and sprinkled on two colors, evergreen and toffee, which were combined with table salt and placed in an old Tupperware salt shaker. I heat processed it in a microwave for about 1 1/2 mins. every 15 minutes x 45 minutes. Allow to cool, then rinse. There are u-tube videos available on sprinkle type dyeing.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

That is really pretty. Thanks for describing your method. I want to try that.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pretty colors :sm24:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I hope we get to see the socks!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great job! It came out beautiful.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is really pretty! I will have to investigate the way that you did that.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the colors. Will have to look into the sprinkle dye process.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice and interesting


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

They are fun to dye. Interesting to see how they turn out.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is really pretty. The colors are beautiful.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Gosh that is lovely!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the positive comments! The next step is to separate the two plys and wind them up with the same direction. Then I can get started on the socks!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I love the colors. Very beautiful.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I once did an artist studio tour where the artists not only showed their work, but also their process. There was a silk painter and she used salt crystals. With all of the yarn dying that I have seen on kp & podcasts, I had wondered if anyone had used this effect. What a wonderful color of yarn you have made. I think I would turn it into a scarf as-is. It reminds me of grass in a park.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love coming in here and learning new things - Sprinkle dying and using salt - now I am intrigued.


----------

